# OTC PCT for Superdrol



## ColoKid (May 1, 2008)

I am thinking of starting a SD cycle and I understand that I'm going to need a PCT because of the harshness of the supplement.

I've seen postings that recommend Clomid and Nolvadex.  If I can't get those, is there anything else that will be as effective?

What would should my SD cycle look like and then what should the PCT cycle look like?


----------



## workingatit43 (May 1, 2008)

You can get liquid Nolna here

liquid nolva


I would not do just a OTC pct with that I would run Cycle Support or Life Support during the cycle and continue with the Nolva during pct good luck bro


----------



## ColoKid (May 2, 2008)

workingatit43, Is life support and cycle support the same supp list that is on the post "Superdrol for Dummies"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amino89 (May 2, 2008)

^Yes, the support supps listed are all contained in Cycle Support or Life Support. Pre-load cycle support or life support 10-14 days before cycle and continue during cycle.


----------



## ColoKid (May 2, 2008)

Anabolic Extreme sells Superdrol NG.  Is that the best or the only Superdrol?  Does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## biggfly (May 2, 2008)

ColoKid said:


> Anabolic Extreme sells Superdrol NG.  Is that the best or the only Superdrol?  Does anyone have a recommendation?



The Superdrol NG= New Generation. Basically the "legal" version of the old Superdrol, which was a methylated anabolic steroid, no longer manufactured or sold via retail sources. They are NOT the same, the NG is not a steroid.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 2, 2008)

biggfly said:


> The Superdrol NG= New Generation. Basically the "legal" version of the old Superdrol, which was a methylated anabolic steroid, no longer manufactured or sold via retail sources. They are NOT the same, the NG is not a steroid.



Yes they are in no way the same. Superdrol has many clones which are effective you could look into m-drol.

M-drol


----------



## SkyBailey16 (May 2, 2008)

There's no PCT for stacking Stoked, Activate Xtreme and X-Factor is there?


----------



## Amino89 (May 2, 2008)

SkyBailey16 said:


> There's no PCT for stacking Stoked, Activate Xtreme and X-Factor is there?



No PCT is needed for Non-Hormonal Anabolics, your good to go.


----------



## bones33 (May 2, 2008)

How about for Havoc???


----------



## workingatit43 (May 3, 2008)

bones33 said:


> How about for Havoc???




Yes pct is required for havoc


----------

